# 6/27/2004 - Hiking - The Hancocks



## MtnMagic (Mar 12, 2004)

*6/27/2004 - Hiking - The Hancocks*
There is a steep section for less than 1 mile.
A moderate hike with moderate paced hikers.

As the first hike posted I and I'm sure others will have questions. Do we add time and place to meet here, or do others send a P(rivate)M(essage)? Let's work this out so it goes smoothly for others.
__________________ 
Great new forum!


----------



## Stephen (Mar 13, 2004)

I think time and place to meet can be a part of the thread discussion.

Probably a good idea to include which trailhead/route will be taken.

BTW, I am going. I'm a slow hiker, so I'll be bringing up the rear.

Stephen


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 13, 2004)

*More Details*

Meet 8:30 am at the new Hancock Notch trail parking lot (facilities!) just after the hairpin turn on Rte.112. Gear up and leave for the HN trail 9 am for the Cedar Brook and Hancock Loop trails. Round trip is 9.8 miles with an elevation gain of 2650'.
__________________
The8re is the sweeper!


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 14, 2004)

I'll be there. If I can get in a lot of biking to/from work in May and June, I'll be a moderately-paced hiker as well. If not, I'll be hanging with the8re.

Have you researched which direction to do the loop? I believe one is recommended but don't recall where I read that...


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes, both ways to the summits are steep with a steady elevation gain, South Link even more so. I've always done the trail clockwise. My idea is to discuss this with the hikers present. On another thread some hikers showed a desire to go up the South Link. Which way the group wants, I agree.


----------



## SilentCal (Mar 15, 2004)

Count me in.  I'm not a trail runner but like a nice steady pace.  Either way is no big deal but if we go clockwise I may scout out the Arrow Slide and meet you folks at the top.   Let's hope for some sunshine!


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 17, 2004)

So the women that are reading this will know, Sky will be going on this one. Perhaps Grace will join in so they'll be other ladies on this hike. 

Nothing like planning more than 3 months in advance!


----------



## SilentCal (Mar 18, 2004)

Grace is a no-go that weekend.   We'll be heading up earlier that month for a long weekend but considering her job, it's doubtful she'll be able to get the time off.    But I'm sure we'll still have a good time!  I will! :roll:  
I do believe that the couple we met on Carrigain will be coming along.


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm sure that as the time arrives there will be more interest.

The more the merrier!


----------



## pepsi (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm in for this  .


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank you, pepsi!


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm in.

Sounds great.


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 19, 2004)

Jay, glad you can join us, that's 7. If Cal brings the couple from Carrigain that will 9. Great!
_________________
The 4 season sport -- hiking!


----------



## tddgg33 (Mar 24, 2004)

*im in too*

im up for the hike


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 24, 2004)

Welcome aboard!
See you then!!


----------



## cptchris (Mar 24, 2004)

*hancocks*

gotta work sundays ,but it sounds good .Next one on a sat. ? Have a good time !!!


----------



## tddgg33 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: im in too*



			
				tddgg33 said:
			
		

> im up for the hike


if a tree falls in the forest ,no one will know unless their there.


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: im in too*



			
				tddgg33 said:
			
		

> tddgg33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :blink:


----------



## Eaglescout1985 (Mar 31, 2004)

yo im in


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, I'll bite. How does that work? 

The time and place is posted. So folks know, this hike is harder than the mileage and elevation gain reads. Being fit for this hike and knowing what to bring and what not to bring is also being correctly prepared.


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll be there, and I'll probably bring a friend, if that's ok.  I have a fairly quick pace once I get both of my legs going in the same direction.    (See ya for the Flags on 48 camping event as well :flag: )
EDIT:
Count me out, darned family reunion


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 11, 2004)

See you during the entire weekend of fun. The more the merrier. Super!


----------



## SilentCal (Apr 11, 2004)

It looks like we will have quite the crew there.  Greg are you going to be making the trip up?    MtnMagic --maybe when I see you in early June we can scout out the campground and see what spots to grab.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 11, 2004)

Why yes, of course! We will find the best ones, with few bugs, close to the facilities, lots of firewood, and close to the trails. And some super hikes!
_______________
How's that?!


----------



## skican (Apr 28, 2004)

Oh I have to get in on this one. Sounds like fun. Hope I am not moving that weekend. Don't know yet, but would love to join you all. Me and the kid! I best get to the gym! :beer: And get off the beer!


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 28, 2004)

Yes! Of course you are welcome to join in on the fun!
Thanks for your participation!!
__________________
More hikers wanted.


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2004)

SilentCal said:
			
		

> Greg are you going to be making the trip up?


Yup. I'm probably going to arrive early Saturday morning and head home midday Sunday so unfortunately, I probably will have to pass on the Hancocks in favor of a short hike early Sunday morning. I'd like to longer hike on Saturday though. Maybe *Franc Loop*? I'll post something here.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 20, 2004)

Is there going hiking time on Saturday? I thought we were going to be in a pointy-haired Fot48 management meeting all day...


----------



## SilentCal (May 21, 2004)

Pointy haired management :roll:  :roll:     That's a good one.   It would be nice to set a general get-together time.   Many will arrive at all different hours.  A good chuck of people will be there Friday night.   We can start to kick around details then.   Saturday around 5 we can gather back at the campground,  I'll fire up my grill and we can get a good fire going and start brainstorming.   That will allow everyone to enjoy the afternoon (hopefully the weather gods will be smiling).   If I wanted to stay in meetings all day and not enjoy the Whites for what they are,  I would just stay home and go to work.   Whatever we don't cover, I'm sure we can do quite a lot over the internet.   
Any thoughts?    By the way are there showers at this Campground?


----------



## MtnMagic (May 21, 2004)

Hancock Campground is adjacent to the East branch of the Pemigewasset River and has 56 wooded sites, each with a picnic table, fireplace and tent pad. A common parking area is shared by 21 sites while the other 35 sites have individual turnouts for parking which will accomodate most trailers and motorhomes. The campground also features solar powered water spigots and 2 flush toilet buildings.

A unique swimming hole, known as Upper Lady's Bath, is located downstream from the campground and can be reached by a five minute walk. The swimming area consists of a relatively calm pool of water with rocky ledge bottom.

Lafayette Campground nearby has showers for a quarter.


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2004)

SilentCal said:
			
		

> Saturday around 5 we can gather back at the campground,  I'll fire up my grill and we can get a good fire going and start brainstorming.   That will allow everyone to enjoy the afternoon (hopefully the weather gods will be smiling).   If I wanted to stay in meetings all day and not enjoy the Whites for what they are,  I would just stay home and go to work.   Whatever we don't cover, I'm sure we can do quite a lot over the internet. Any thoughts?


I think this is a good itinerary. And I agree; I need to travel 4-5 hours to get to this area of the Whites. You can certainly bet I'm going to get in as much hiking as possible while there. Based on the *agenda* in the Flags forum, I think 2-3 hours should be plenty of time to talk about things. We're more than likely going to generate some new ideas that will need to be worked out online. I'm looking at this as more of a meet and greet as I haven't even met any of you yet! This probably should be discussed in the *agenda thread* in the Flags forum


----------



## MichaelJ (May 21, 2004)

Well, then, I'll be off climbing *something* on Saturday. Or maybe bring the bike? Hmm...


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 16, 2004)

I just want to verify that


> Meet 8:30 am at the new Hancock Notch trail parking lot (facilities!) just after the hairpin turn on Rte.112. Gear up and leave for the HN trail 9 am


is still the plan. A friend of mine may come up from Boston that morning and join us for this hike and I don't want to give wrong information.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes, same plan. Meet by 8:30, hit the trail at 9!

Btw there are no toilet facilities.


----------



## Max (Jun 22, 2004)

There is a possibility I may be able to show up at the campground on Saturday night.  I'm doing the Mooseman Triathlon at Waterville Valley on Saturday morning, (probably going up Friday night and getting a motel), so hiking will be out of the question.  Not sure yet if I'll be able to stay over and hike on Sunday.  I'll make plans for everything at the 11th hour as usual.

Max


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 22, 2004)

If you hike the day after you do a triathlon I will definitely buy you a beer!
:beer:


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 23, 2004)

He'd probably take you up on that Michael.  I was at his house last Saturday about the time he returned from a morning swimming/running training session.  I asked him if he wanted to go to lunch.  His reply:  "Naw, I think I'm going to rest for a bit and then go for a bike ride."   :blink:    :blink:    :roll: 

One dedicated sonofagun.


----------



## Max (Jun 23, 2004)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> If you hike the day after you do a triathlon I will definitely buy you a beer!
> :beer:



Well that's a given!    Actually I was thinking, perhaps if you guys do the Hancocks in the counterclockwise direction (up the South Peak and down the North Slide). maybe I'd be able to get there and walk in the flat section and possibly meet you on your way out.  I think I'll be out of Waterville Valley by noon time, I'll grab something quick to eat on the go, bring my fanny pack and drive to the Hancock lot from there.

Max


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 23, 2004)

Sure hope you can make it Max and Smitty77.    See you all this weekend!


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 9, 2004)

Over 2700 hits?! I am astounded at this amount and amazed more did not join us on this great hike. The trip report can be found  here.

Why not post your own hikes? That's what this forum is all about. Cheers!


----------



## Greg (Sep 9, 2004)

MtnMagic said:
			
		

> Over 2700 hits?! I am astounded at this amount and amazed more did not join us on this great hike. The trip report can be found  here.


I bet this is why:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&q=hiking+hancocks


----------

